# Cleaning the back wall of the engine bay



## Drgray (Jun 6, 2016)

As in the title, I've only really got that part of my engine bay to clean to complete my tidy up of the engine bay. Problem is that it's hard to get to due to pipes etc that run along the firewall. The other issue is electrics and wires.

Anyone give me some advice on how to best clean this part of the engine bay? Just to me the rear wall makes the engine bay look dirty and I would like to have that part clean without causing compromise to components near it.

Car is 33 gtr

Thanks


----------



## markharris87 (Mar 9, 2011)

A can of degreaser and a pastry brush works well. If the can is fresh, the pressure will blow away any spots that are more stubborn, or use the brush which should help agitate any more stubborn areas. Just a matter of time. And should be gentle enough for electrics.


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

A painters radiator brush will thr metal removed is a great little tool for getting in hard to reach spots use in conjunction with a degreasing agent something like bilt hamber surfex is great for jobs like that ...

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

